# Weight of Standard Hay Bale



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

How much in kilograms does a standard hay bale weigh?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

25-35kg. Light enough to move by yourself


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

to flipping much lugging 8 bales in a few minutes lol

Now switched the little brown thing onto haylege 


sorry no help !


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

suze23 said:


> to flipping much lugging 8 bales in a few minutes lol
> 
> Now switched the little brown thing onto haylege
> 
> sorry no help !


A bale of haylage is heavier then a bale of hay that's the same size as it's wetter then hay


----------

